# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Ֆիլմերի ամենաօրիգինալ մեքենաները

## Sagittarius

Քոնի որ տրանսպորտային միջոցների թեման արդիական ա էս օրերին, ներկայացնեմ ֆիլմերում ամենաօրիգինալ մեքենանների իմ հնգյակը՝ 


*5. Ֆիլմ՝ Ա-Թիմ / The A-Team Մեքենա՝ 1983 GMC Van*



Չնայած A-Team հեռուստաշոուն էտքան էլ իմ սերնդի կուլտերից չի, բայց դե կարծում եմ այս գազանի մասին երազել են բոլոր երեխաները, որոնք գեթ մեկ անգամ տեսել են նրան գործի մեջ: 



*4. Ֆիլմ՝ Տրանսֆորմերներ / Transformers Մեքենա՝ Chevrolet Camaro*




Այդքան էլ Տրանսֆորմների սիրահար չեմ, բայց ո՞վ չէր ուզենա նման «երկաթե ընկեր» ունենալ:



*3. Ուրվականեր Որսացողները / Ghostbusters Մեքենա՝ Ecto-1 Կադիլակ 1959*



Երբ որոշ երեխաների համար Տոոուրոոու-Րոոոուրոոու ազդանշանը նշանակում էր՝ հրշեջ, շտապօգնության, կամ ոստիկանության մեքենա, ինձ համար դա ասոցացվում էր Ուրվականեր Որսացողների Կադիլակի հետ: 






*2. Ֆիլմ՝ Նոլանի Բաթման Եռապատում / Batman Trilogy Մեքենա՝ Բաթմոբիլ կամ Tumbler*



Ոմանք հիացա՞ծ են Ջեյմս Բոնդի մեքենաներով: Հա-հա՛, նրանք դեռ չգիտեն Բաթմանի երկաթյա սև նժույգի հնարավորությունների մասին: 






*1. Ֆիլմ՝ Հետ Դեպի Ապագա / Back to the Future Մեքենա՝ `DeLorean* 



Դե իհարկե 88 մղոն/ժամ արագություն հավաքելու դեպքում ժամանակով ճանապարհորդող ԴիԼորեան ավելորդ ներկայացման կարիք չունի:  :Love:

----------

ARMbrain (23.07.2013), Enna Adoly (23.07.2013), Freeman (24.07.2013), Ruby Rue (23.07.2013), Աթեիստ (23.07.2013), Ռուֆուս (23.07.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ինչ լավ ա էն չմո Բոնդի «ավտոները» չկային ցուցակում։

Իմ համար լավագույն Բեթմոբիլն ա, ընդ որում հենց Նոլանինը ։)

Էս ավտոն սեփական խարիզման ունի։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

ԴիԼորեանը մուրազ ա, մուրազ: Տեսնես հիմա քանի հատ ա աշխարհի երեսին մնացել...

----------

